# Fuse Kit



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I picked up my rig from the dealer today (minor maintenance stuff), so asked them what kind of spare fuses I should have. These guys (BlueCrick in Spokane) are great! They didn't just guess at what I needed, they came out to the rig and spent about 20 minutes with me looking at all the different fuses. They could have just said "oh, buy a few 15's and a few 20's and you'll be ok", but they wanted me to have everything I needed, so spent the time with me. Then, on top of that, they sold me what I needed out of bulk and not the pre-packaged stuff.

As it ended up, I needed a couple of 15 amp blades, a couple 40 amp blades, and then two weird ones. The landing gear has a 30 amp glass fuse and the hot water heater has a 2 amp small blade. I got one each of those. So, now I have extra fuses for everything. My rig is an '04 28F RL-S, so you may need a different mix.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

vdub said:


> I picked up my rig from the dealer today (minor maintenance stuff), so asked them what kind of spare fuses I should have. These guys (BlueCrick in Spokane) are great! They didn't just guess at what I needed, they came out to the rig and spent about 20 minutes with me looking at all the different fuses. They could have just said "oh, buy a few 15's and a few 20's and you'll be ok", but they wanted me to have everything I needed, so spent the time with me. Then, on top of that, they sold me what I needed out of bulk and not the pre-packaged stuff.
> 
> As it ended up, I needed a couple of 15 amp blades, a couple 40 amp blades, and then two weird ones. The landing gear has a 30 amp glass fuse and the hot water heater has a 2 amp small blade. I got one each of those. So, now I have extra fuses for everything. My rig is an '04 28F RL-S, so you may need a different mix.
> [snapback]44985[/snapback]​


Vdub,
where is the 2 amp small blade for the water heater located?
I was not aware of that one.
Seems like it would be the same across the board for the outbacks.
Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You missed the fridge fuses. 3 and 5 amp mini glass. Don't leave home without them!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Little devil near the pop-off valve....


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Where are those located Andy?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

V- Did you just run out and take that picture?

Oh, I forgot....It's only 8:30 on the left coast.









Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> Where are those located Andy?
> [snapback]44992[/snapback]​


They are located in the little black box that has the fridge control board. The 3 amp is the vdc circuit for the ignitor and gas valve and the 5 amp goes to AC heating element.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Oh, I forgot....It's only 8:30 on the left coast.


Yeap, I just now went out and took it. Suns just beginning to go down....

Thanks, Andy! I'll check those out. Believe I have a couple of the small 3's and 5's.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks, I knew about the ones for the fridge, but not the water heater.
Bonus points for the picture.


----------

